# Looking to adopt a Senior Golden



## katharry1958 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Senior/ rescue*

I'm looking to adopt a senior golden, anyone know of one . Thanks, Kathleen Jack's mom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kat*

Kat

That is wonderful. Look at all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in PA.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Also, there are plenty of dogs needing homes in shelters. Look on Petfinder.
Here are six within 100 miles of Allentown.
You can also look as far as 500 miles away or farther.

Seniors are wonderful!! Let us know how your search goes!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jack's Mom*

Jack's Mom:

Here is a Senior Pair that need a home:
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/32007775/


----------



## katharry1958 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm interested in adopting a Senior Golden. I have a quiet house with 2 cats. I would give my senior peace and joy in he or she remaining years.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you contacted the Golden Retriever Rescues in PA? 
GR Rescues usually have Seniors that are in need of a home.

Here is the link for the GR Rescues in PA, each Group has a Territory they serve, contact the Group that is in your area. 

When you click on the Group's name, their contact info and website is provided. You can go to their Website view available Goldens for adoption, view the Adoption requirements, process, and policy. You may be able to submit an Adoption application via their website. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
Pennsylvania
Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue
Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc
Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training, Inc.
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pennsylvania, Inc.
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service, Inc.
GoldHeart Golden Retriever Rescue
With A Golden Spirit, Inc.


_*FYI*_-I merged your two threads together so your replies are in the same thread.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Adopt a Golden Knoxville*

Adopt a Golden Knoxville has a program called Knoxville to New England.

It is a blind adoption, you can find more info at their website at this link-

Adopt a Golden Knoxville

Here is another website about Adopt a Golden Knoxville's New England adoptions-

Allentown, Pennsylvania - Pet Adoption. Adopt A Golden Knoxville - Allentown, PA (Dogs Are Fostered In Knoxville, TN) has dogs and puppies to adopt.

If you don't see a Golden listed on a GR Rescue's website you are interested in, the Rescue Groups normally have some dogs that are not listed yet. It's usually because the dog(s) are receiving medical treatment and are not listed until they have completed their treatments. Once they are cleared medically, the groups will list them as being available for adoption.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Senior girl, Abigail*

I found this Sr. Girl-Abigail, listed on Petfinder.com

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/32176449/

Abigail is 11 years old, she is with Great Dog Rescue New England.
If you're interested in her, there is a link in the listing to contact them. 

Here is their website-
Great Dog Rescue New England




*Abigail*
Dog • Golden Retriever • Senior • Female • Large
Great Dog Rescue New England Andover, MA


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kat*

Kat: Be sure to fill out an adoption application at the Golden Rescues. Call and email them. I bet they never get enough people offering to adopt seniors. 
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Perhaps fostering would be a good idea for you, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

Thanks for the info on Adopt a Golden Knoxville and also on Abigail in Massachusetts, what a beauty!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Would love to see a happy ending here


----------



## katharry1958 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you all .I will reach out and find golden friend soon. All the help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kat*

Have you filled out adoption applications at any of the Golden Retriever Rescues yet?


----------

